#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Δοκός ή τοίχος φωταγωγού στο όριο του οικοπέδου

## Soulas

συνάδελφοι, γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει αν η δοκός ή ο τοίχος φωταγωγού στο όριο του οικοπέδου προσμετρώνται στον συντελεστή δόμησης κατά ΓΟΚ 85?

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο θυμάμαι τον τοίχο στο όριο του οικοπέδου τον προσμετρούσαμε στη δόμηση.
Στην κωδικοποίηση του ΓΟΚ 1985-2000 δεν βρήκα κάπου να αναφέρει το αντίθετο.

----------

